# How Does My Water Look?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just got the API test kit today, haven't done water testing for a LONG time.
How does my water look? I haven't done water change yet so Nitrate could be a on the high side.
I still couldn't tell what exactly my pH is, doesn't really match any of the colors.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd say ph mid 8s. Ammonia & nitrites nill. Nitrates pretty much much middle. They didn't send a salt water kit by accident did they?colors do match worth a sh*t. Guess you just guess what color is closest. Maybe try different room with different lighting?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i wonder why the ph is so high, think water from tap is around 7. only cause that I can think of is a bag of gravel I got from homedepot, too late to take it out now, hopefully over time it'll lower down on its own.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Drift or bog wood should buffer it down if your wanting to lower it. Which I'm sure you already know. High ph could be from 180gal, which it probably is cause wouldn't think a 40gal could buffer almost 300gallons of water, but I guess it is possible. Must be some rock in that mix with higher ph properties.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i have 3 large size driftwood and 2 mid size drift wood in the 180g but those are like 1-2 years old already so probably not helping much. I could put some almond leaves in the sump to help out.
i probably won't mess with pH, have it being stable is more important then having it bouncing around every now and then.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I wouldn't be too worried about it...If your P's are flourishing then don't mess with it....As long as ur nitries and ammonia are 0 and from what it looks like ur nitrates are at 10ppm or so, thats fine! As long as ur nitrates stay below 40ppm you'll be more then fine. My pH looks to be alot like urs too. Mine ranges from 7.2-7.6 outta the tap and I haven't had any issues yet. You could also try using some peat granules.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Your pH is above the low test, so u have to check high. It looks like 8.2 to me, but for the API kit you should hold the tube right against the card in direct sunlight.

All that said my pH is 8.2-8.6ish. He's/she's happy and eats like a pig, but he only grew about a half inch in 2 years. I don't know why since he would take an inch by inch chunk of tilapia or shrimp most days, and some times he would'nt take it for a weeks (rare).

If your pH is as high as mine is, it would take a hell of a lot of peat, almond leaves, or driftwood to knock it down since your probably buffered to hell. I honestly did peat as the substrate in a tank to see what I could buffer down to, and I got to bouncy 7.6ish.

P keeping sucks for you like it does me. Some say it makes no difference what the pH is as long as it's stable. I will differ on that because of my personal experience.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Those tests are not always accurate. You need to calibrate the test kits to see if they are accurate.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you try different lighting or sunlight to see if colors where closer to chart colors


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Did you try different lighting or sunlight to see if colors where closer to chart colors


No, I didn't. didn't have the chance to do it today, maybe I'll try again tomorrow to see if it changes anything.
the manueli is doing fine so I'm not overly worried.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

i have the same kit and i am getting almost the same readings with the ph mine is really high as well i wonder if it is just the kit. i am going to get this checked out.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JP take some of the tank water. And mix it 50/50 with water. Then text your tank+tap water and if its 1/2 of what just the tank results are then your kit is probly pretty accurate.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i think your kit is accurate man. Our ph up here is above 8. im going to go buy this test kit tomorrow, seems a lot easier to read then the hagen version.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Why are you guys digging up old crap.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Holy crap. Didn't even notice. FML


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

hOLY. same,

didnt even look at the date haha


----------

